# Qatar 2022: "The Duel In The Desert"



## Michael Varn (Sep 14, 2020)

Who thinks that the 2022 World Cup in Qatar is going to be much more interesting and compelling than the 2018 World Cup in Russia, and why?

Do you see multiple upsets in the makeing here?

Will there be more than just one longshot in the semifinal in 2022?


----------



## outside! (Sep 22, 2020)

So far in the future it is difficult to even speculate.


----------

